# Radiation Shield da Vantage Vue aquece?



## joaodelai (15 Ago 2010 às 03:35)

Olá de novo, estou decidido a comprar uma Davis Vue, porém estou com a dúvida se o pequeno abrigo esquenta, e quanto esquenta... Alguém poderia me sanar a dúvida?

Obrigado.


----------



## Carlos Dias (15 Ago 2010 às 03:47)

joaodelai disse:


> Olá de novo, estou decidido a comprar uma Davis Vue, porém estou com a dúvida se o pequeno abrigo esquenta, e quanto esquenta... Alguém poderia me sanar a dúvida?
> 
> Obrigado.



*Esquenta..? Alguem já teve este problema ?

Vc por aqui..? rss *


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Ago 2010 às 10:16)

Foram feitos vários testes, por amadores, para resolver esse mito e concluiu-se que era falso. As diferenças entre o abrigo de uma VUE e de uma Vantage Pro2 são mínimas, a própria Davis tem um relatório de testes com os seus abrigos onde estão especificados os resultados dessas comparações.


----------

